# TWO GREAT CAVALIERS: John Liu - Angela Mao Ying Flick



## Jason Striker II (Feb 24, 2012)

I happened to come across a copy of TWO GREAT CAVALIERS (1978), a relatively obscure John Liu and Angela Mao Ying film, and found it not too bad. Anyway good enough for a single watch ~ if you kinda like this sorta stuff. 

Here's a review I found, as well: http://www.weirdwildrealm.com/f-two-great-cavaliers.html


----------

